# Master/pet



## Synthetic_Love (Dec 9, 2014)

So I've been involved with the fandom for about 2 years now . And I have noticed a lot of master/pet relationships . I never gave much thought into it . Until recently I started dating my mate to who my knowledge has pets . We have of course agreed to boundaries of his relationship with them .He's tried to explain to me how the dynamic of the master/pet relationship works and well.... Still kinda foggy on it . He requested I give it a try either being a pet or master and I don't know how I feel about that just yet. Just trying to get some insight .Those who are master and pets please explain to my the dynamic of this relationship . Thank you ^_^


----------



## Distorted (Dec 9, 2014)

Nope Nope Nope Nope Nope Nope Nope...........


Edit: Get out while you still can.


----------



## Synthetic_Love (Dec 9, 2014)

Distorted said:


> Nope Nope Nope Nope Nope Nope Nope...........
> 
> 
> Edit: Get out while you still can.




??? >_<


----------



## Chuchi (Dec 9, 2014)

Sigh.

I used to be a pet. 
When it was good, it was great. I absolutely loved him, nigh unconditionally. In retrospect, shit was kinda pathetic. 
But he was really good to me. Bought me gifts, helped me in times of need, so I understand why I loved him. 
But then he must have gotten tired of me and I was generally pushed aside and ignored. He had a new 'mate' so that took all his attention. 
And then circumstances arose and I fell out of contact with him.

Oh my god, I fucking hate myself for saying this, but I kind of miss him sometimes. 
Sometimes I wish I could go back to him, just to talk, at least to thank him for the good he did for me. 
But he hates me now. And I kinda hate him. So it's better that way.

If it works, it works.
But it usually doesn't.

As far as the dynamic goes, it's what it sounds like. One is the master, one is the pet. How that works exactly depends on what one's interpretation of those words is.


----------



## Pinky (Dec 9, 2014)

The master/pet thing seems like a slave thing to me.


----------



## Synthetic_Love (Dec 9, 2014)

I know he had a sexual relationship with 2 of them . And when we got together he immediately told them that they could no longer do that sort of stuff. Which makes me happy. Because I'm not by any means wanting a open relationship. I do know one pet left because of the "attention" thing or lack of since I came into the picture . And another pet he "left" because it's turned out she was in love with him . He told me he doesn't plan on taking any pets . He said the main reason he had pets was because he was lonely and they help filled a void of not having a mate/g.f


----------



## Synthetic_Love (Dec 9, 2014)

Pinky said:


> The master/pet thing seems like a slave thing to me.



Thats kinda how I was perceiving it as


----------



## Chuchi (Dec 9, 2014)

Pinky said:


> The master/pet thing seems like a slave thing to me.


It's like a turd covered in glitter and hosed down with Febreeze. 
Might be able to hide what it actually is for a little while, but sooner or later, the stink of shit returns.


----------



## Ayattar (Dec 9, 2014)

Mate
Master
Pet

My genocide button is being pushed.


----------



## Chuchi (Dec 9, 2014)

Ayattar said:


> Mate
> Master
> Pet
> 
> My genocide button is being pushed.


Do you lovehate me less now that you know my shocking and genocide-inducing-button-smashing-left-left-right-right-start-button-holocaust past?
D:


----------



## CaptainCool (Dec 9, 2014)

It's stupid. He is either in a relationship with you or with others.
This isn't even a polyamorous relationship because you are not in a relationship with his "pets". It's like saying "Betty is *my* girlfriend! Sure she fucks the mailman behind my back but she is *my* girlfriend!"

As for the whole pet/master thing, I think it's fucking stupid and if some furfag on FA ever bothers me with that I'm gonna block them right away.


----------



## Ayattar (Dec 9, 2014)

We're processing. We're trying to reach consensus. As for now genocide is imminent.


----------



## Gronix (Dec 9, 2014)

That's not even a bad idea, I could put my trusty whip to some use


----------



## Ozriel (Dec 9, 2014)

I've heard if it, and the definition of it is weird.
Blah, blah, consenting adults, blah, blah, fuck.
Whatever.



Ayattar said:


> We're processing. We're trying to reach consensus. As for now genocide is imminent.



If you press it, let me know. I need more bodies for the meat grinder.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Dec 9, 2014)

If you're going to be a pet, be a cat - give zero shits about your master, take their food and gifts, and occasionally return the favor by breaking their stuff and sleeping on top of their television set. But, it's okay because you're fluffy. 

If you can't get behind being a cat, go reptile. You get all of the same perks except you don't have to break stuff every now and then, though a violent outburst when someone tries to touch you is required. 

That's as good as it gets.

And no, I'm not in a master/pet "relationship" myself... at least not with another human. I'm the cat's pet.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 9, 2014)

It's just a furrified slave/master thing


----------



## Fermata (Dec 9, 2014)

speaking from an outsiders perspective I have no idea how a master/pet dynamic can even work as a serious, emotionally fulfilling relationship, because one person is always in power. 

I would understand if this were a roleplay thing that is only kept within the bedroom , and outside you treat each other as equals, but it's 24/7? No thanks. Same goes for daddy doms and their """""""daughters"""""".

I'm no kink-shamer, I think its healthy and fine for people to do whatever the fuck they want as long as its not actively hurting somebody, but i can't see how such a strong power imbalance can be a fulfilling relationship.


----------



## Synthetic_Love (Dec 9, 2014)

SkyboundTerror said:


> If you're going to be a pet, be a cat - give zero shits about your master, take their food and gifts, and occasionally return the favor by breaking their stuff and sleeping on top of their television set. But, it's okay because you're fluffy.
> 
> If you can't get behind being a cat, go reptile. You get all of the same perks except you don't have to break stuff every now and then, though a violent outburst when someone tries to touch you is required.
> 
> ...



omg I laughed so hard !


----------



## Bonobosoph (Dec 9, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_MAqCu4pm8A
It's a lot
It's a lot
It's a lot
It's a lot
It's a lot
It's a lot
It's a lot
Like life


----------



## Synthetic_Love (Dec 9, 2014)

Bonobosoph said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_MAqCu4pm8A
> It's a lot
> It's a lot
> It's a lot
> ...




/dead. Ahahahahah


----------



## Fernin (Dec 10, 2014)

The general furry approach (and understanding) of Master/Pet or Master/Slave relationships is utterly cringe worthy; the information in this thread in particular.

You want my advice? Find somebody local whose been in the scene for a while, or at the very least someone online who has. Preferably someone older, mature, and OUTSIDE the furry fandom because this fandom has one of the most twisted and toxic understandings of the matter I've ever seen.


----------



## BadRoy (Dec 10, 2014)

It's a furry take on the Dominance/Submission scene. The master has their fun being 'the one in charge' and the pets enjoy being subjugated and told what to do. I can definitely see the attraction.

Dom/Sub can be a part of a healthy relationship. Though it would be more dodgy if the whole relationship was predicated on being pet/master. But if the pet and master talk out-of-character and decide they legitimately like each other that's great.


----------



## Hachiro (Dec 10, 2014)

Isn't Slave/Master a form of sexual fetish thing?


----------



## Synthetic_Love (Dec 10, 2014)

Hachiro said:


> Isn't Slave/Master a form of sexual fetish thing?



 yes and no ? After talking to several people who have this particular relationship it's all based off what the master wants . I have some friends who aren't sexual in the least with there masters then I have friends who are . As far as master slave kinda deal I believe once again it's based off what that partnership agreed on . Me personally it's not my thing . I'm more of a mutual partnership kinda gal . Equals so the speak. But non the less this has become a very interesting thread .


----------



## Hachiro (Dec 10, 2014)

I think my mind isn't quite open to look at that in an ok way, 'cause it's like your partner is getting something from another person that he can't get from you. 

Idk it's something relatively new to me, so it's quite a foggy subject so don't take my opinion that much in concern.


----------



## Synthetic_Love (Dec 10, 2014)

Hachiro said:


> I think my mind isn't quite open to look at that in an ok way, 'cause it's like your partner is getting something from another person that he can't get from you.
> 
> Idk it's something relatively new to me, so it's quite a foggy subject so don't take my opinion that much in concern.



Oh no I fully agree with that. I'm very much a Monogomus person . I don't agree with my partner going to others for sexual gratification that I cannot give. If that's the case then my partner should find someone else . Though this was a hard topic for us to tackle. We both agreed no it was not ok and hence all the pets are pretty much gone . The ones who remain are the ones he is not sexual with .


----------



## HereKittyKitty (Dec 10, 2014)

Fermata said:


> speaking from an outsiders perspective I have no idea how a master/pet dynamic can even work as a serious, emotionally fulfilling relationship, because one person is always in power.
> 
> I would understand if this were a roleplay thing that is only kept within the bedroom , and outside you treat each other as equals, but it's 24/7? No thanks. Same goes for daddy doms and their """""""daughters"""""".
> 
> I'm no kink-shamer, I think its healthy and fine for people to do whatever the fuck they want as long as its not actively hurting somebody, but i can't see how such a strong power imbalance can be a fulfilling relationship.


In good Master pet or M/s relationships, the power imbalance is really only cosmetic. There is lots of negotiation about what will and will not happen, and what the Master can and cannot do with the power they have. Yes, the bottom is giving the top power over them, but they set the rules as to how much power is given and taken away. At any time the bottom can safeword out of the situation and stop everything. The top can too if they ever feel uncomfortable. It's not just about the Master getting what they want, but also the bottom getting what they desire as well. 

This is the case with pet relationships in particular. If you've ever had a pet, think about how you treated them. If you had a dog, you probably loved them, petted them, played with them when they were bored, and provided most if not all of what they needed to survive (food, lodging, etc). Cats get even better treatment since they can get away with being dicks. Being cared for to such an extent and loved seemingly unconditionally... doesn't sound like such a bad gig, does it? Sure, you can add in other fetish stuff like punishment, humiliation, and rougher play, but even then, it is something that the pet desires to happen. Otherwise they wouldn't have consented to it. 

Like with all things, there are some very bad examples out in the world. People like to use D/s as a mask for what actually is abuse and some people don't know how to go about arranging a power dynamic that is safe(ish) and fun for all parties involved. Furs in-particular seem to have an odd view of what I thought was a pretty common and overall tame fetish.

OP, if you are legitimately curious about Master/pet play, then I suggest looking up some BDSM sites as they will have better information for you than a bunch of furries on FAF. Fetlife is a great social site with lots of knowledgeable people willing to share their experiences with you. If it is not your thing, then talk to your boyfriend about it. It seems he's been pretty good at respecting your wants and needs by leaving some of his pets behind and agreeing to not sleep with them anymore. 

Now if you'll excuse me, I need to go bunker down before the onslaught of insults gets thrown my way for defending pet players. 
You'll never take me alive! All hail the kinky masterrace! :V


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Dec 10, 2014)

I have an urge to tell a twisted story but I'll save that in the future.


----------



## dirtypaws (Jan 4, 2015)

Okay i'm gonna give my best advice. i'm in a master/pet relationship that is also an equal relationship. we are partners, but he is also my owner and i am also his pet. i think that's honestly the most important part of a master/pet relationship is the underlying equality. If someone wants to be your master, make sure they don't want to simply own you, you need to also matter to them as a person and they need to respect your boundaries and wants and needs regardless. It's very important that they respect "no"s and still treat you with respect and care. There's a bad misconception that BDSM relationships, master/pet included, are violent/controlling/manipulative and, while that isn't common, it does still happen and it does need to be addressed.

Just be careful, okay? if you have bad vibes, listen to them. trust your gut, and bail out of a relationship with ANYONE who won't take "no" for an answer or demands something of you that you are not okay with.


----------



## Maugryph (Jan 4, 2015)

Hachiro said:


> Isn't Slave/Master a form of sexual fetish thing?



Most likely


----------



## dirtypaws (Jan 4, 2015)

Maugryph said:


> Most likely



yes and no. there are asexual people in master/pet relationships, you can get a non-sexual satisfaction out of being a subervient/dominant. i know being a pet is actually largely not a sexual thing for me. it's more something that makes me happy that can also be turned into a fetish thing but doesn't really have to be.


----------



## Brass (Jan 4, 2015)

Maugryph said:


> Most likely



Someone call the mods. I thought fetish threads where against the rules?


----------



## dirtypaws (Jan 4, 2015)

Brass said:


> Someone call the mods. I thought fetish threads where against the rules?



This isn't a fetish thread. it's a discussion about a lifestyle many people partake in. it's no more a fetish thread than a thread about interest in automobiles would be. just because five or six people in a thread also wanna fuck their car doesn't make it a fetish thread. ease off.


----------



## Brass (Jan 4, 2015)

dirtypaws said:


> This isn't a fetish thread. it's a discussion about a *lifestyle* many people partake in. it's no more a fetish thread than a thread about interest in automobiles would be. just because five or six people in a thread also wanna fuck their car doesn't make it a fetish thread. ease off.





> lifestyle



NYET


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Jan 4, 2015)

dirtypaws said:


> This isn't a fetish thread. it's a discussion about a lifestyle many people partake in. it's no more a fetish thread than a thread about interest in automobiles would be. just because five or six people in a thread also wanna fuck their car doesn't make it a fetish thread. ease off.



The first results from googling Pet/Master was an article about BDSM and fucking Fetlife. I think it's safe to call it a fetish.


----------



## Brass (Jan 4, 2015)

PastryOfApathy said:


> The first results from googling Pet/Master was an article about BDSM and fucking Fetlife. I think it's safe to call it a fetish.



What is it like to live a fetish as a lifestyle? Does the person do kinky things all day and never go outside/have a meaningful and constructive life?


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jan 4, 2015)

Do you guys want a panda for a pet?


----------



## jtrekkie (Jan 4, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Do you guys want a panda for a pet?



You need a permit for that.


----------



## Half-Note (Jan 4, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Do you guys want a panda for a pet?


A pet panda with cooking skills that can keep me well-fed and happy in return for minimal attention? Yuss please.


----------



## Sinkio_Vitrell (Jan 4, 2015)

Personally I have a 'pet' but that's nothing more than a label. I still love him unconditionally as I do my actual mate. I'm in a moreso open realtionship and I guess that's why it works. While he's dubbed my pet, I treat him no differently than I do my boyfriend.

In the past, I've tried pet roles by they've always ended in disaster. I ended up getting guilt tripped into doing things I wasn't really comfortable with. 
As people have mentioned before, if it works it works. And if it doesn't, then it sucks.


----------



## Enrel (Jan 4, 2015)

Ummm, I can only say from a sort of understanding of this at least in sexual situations. When I did have a gf she was very much into me being a dom. And well it was kind of weird for me. Mainly because my idea of sexual desires and hers were at times two different things. I felt she was the most trying her best to please my desires, but I wasn't sure if I was pleasing hers.

Not sure if that helps, it was very much.... Interesting? and maybe my outlook at the whole thing was kind of wrong. Maybe she was getting what she needed.


----------



## Sirjoshd109 (Jan 4, 2015)

The master/pet thing to me is in the same box as "friends with benefits" it mostly works well when your not in a relationship. When there are very clear do's and don'ts and it's all consensual, with 2 people that just enjoy it. It hits that nice feeling for both sides. But when your in a commitment to someone else it just seems like an excuse to cheat. As for abuse it can definitely happen, the sad part being some people don't have the courage to speak up about it, in which case there are options to get out, talk to a friend etc. But it's not all bad as long as both parties involved are comfortable and okay with events put forth.


----------



## Maugryph (Jan 4, 2015)

Brass said:


> Someone call the mods. I thought fetish threads where against the rules?



Honestly, I have no clue. Sometimes the lock them, sometimes they don't.


----------



## HereKittyKitty (Jan 4, 2015)

Brass said:


> What is it like to live a fetish as a lifestyle? Does the person do kinky things all day and never go outside/have a meaningful and constructive life?


You can definitely go outside and have a constructive life. Living it as a lifestyle, or doing something 24/7 as some like to say, just means that you are always under the power dynamic that has been negotiated. Sometimes, this does mean that the sub or bottom gives up outside responsibilities and focuses only on what the dom/top needs- not unlike being a woman in a 1950's style marriage. But more often, it means that everyone goes about life as usual but with the understanding that the dominant party has the final say in everything. 

It works differently for all people, as each relationship will be personalized to those in it. There is no one right or true way of doing things so long as it is all consensual. Some people can find meaning and purpose in servitude to one that they love. Some people need a purpose outside of the relationship, but enjoy having another act as a higher power over them, giving them structure and guidance. Also, "kinky things" don't have to be sex related or even all that outwardly pervy. I wear a necklace as a collar, a sign of my relationship to my master, but it is discreet enough not to cause a scene and it does not inhibit my ability to live my life. 

I guess there is just a lot of misconceptions out there.


----------



## Brass (Jan 4, 2015)

HereKittyKitty said:


> You can definitely go outside and have a constructive life. Living it as a lifestyle, or doing something 24/7 as some like to say, just means that you are always under the power dynamic that has been negotiated. Sometimes, this does mean that the sub or bottom gives up outside responsibilities and focuses only on what the dom/top needs- not unlike being a woman in a 1950's style marriage. But more often, it means that everyone goes about life as usual but with the understanding that the dominant party has the final say in everything.
> 
> It works differently for all people, as each relationship will be personalized to those in it. There is no one right or true way of doing things so long as it is all consensual. Some people can find meaning and purpose in servitude to one that they love. Some people need a purpose outside of the relationship, but enjoy having another act as a higher power over them, giving them structure and guidance. Also, "kinky things" don't have to be sex related or even all that outwardly pervy. I wear a necklace as a collar, a sign of my relationship to my master, but it is discreet enough not to cause a scene and it does not inhibit my ability to live my life.
> 
> I guess there is just a lot of misconceptions out there.



All of this sounds like it is the result of, or will result in, mental health issues.


----------



## Ayattar (Jan 4, 2015)

Help me.


----------



## HereKittyKitty (Jan 4, 2015)

Brass said:


> All of this sounds like it is the result of, or will result in, mental health issues.



Like I said, there are a lot of misconceptions. And it seems like you won't be getting over yours- at least not because of anything I will say. 
In the BDSM community, we have a saying "Your Kink isn't My Kink and That's Okay". Your feelings aren't my feelings, and that's okay too. Just don't try to get me institutionalized.


----------



## Ayattar (Jan 4, 2015)

HereKittyKitty said:


> In the BDSM community, we have a saying



I see, it's already too late for this one.

Requiescat in pace.


----------



## HereKittyKitty (Jan 4, 2015)

Ayattar said:


> I see, it's already too late for this one.
> 
> Requiescat in pace.


I went to the dark side and I'm never coming back.
There's fantastic orgasms over there.


----------



## Ayattar (Jan 4, 2015)

Ouh... Actually it's a very valid pro.


----------



## HereKittyKitty (Jan 4, 2015)

Ayattar said:


> Ouh... Actually it's a very valid pro.


Very valid indeed. Can't really complain when you're screaming "OH GOD YES! YES!" haha.


----------



## Ayattar (Jan 4, 2015)

Umm... I'd rather prefer to keep my anal virginity intact :U


----------



## HereKittyKitty (Jan 4, 2015)

Ayattar said:


> Umm... I'd rather prefer to keep my anal virginity intact :U


... but... is it not possible to scream "Oh God!" while doing the penetrating? Seems you have a very narrow few of sex, Sir.


----------



## Luki (Jan 4, 2015)

This is actually a thing?...Huh. I mean the 24/7 relashionships.

It sounds like it'd be a pain. Well,being BDSM, it is, but, you know. The thought of submitting to someone to such extent seems kinda sad to me.


----------



## HereKittyKitty (Jan 4, 2015)

Luki said:


> This is actually a thing?...Huh. I mean the 24/7 relashionships.
> 
> It sounds like it'd be a pain. Well,being BDSM, it is, but, you know. The thought of submitting to someone to such extent seems kinda sad to me.


It's different for everyone. And, with it being impossible to be around someone _all the time _you don't really have to submit _all the time_. And submitting doesn't have to be this big, hassle filled thing. It's not like you have to be naked all the time, walk on your hands and knees everywhere, and only speak in meows (unless that's what you're into). Sometimes it's as simple as just doing the housework or calling your dom to let them know what you're up to.


----------



## Ayattar (Jan 4, 2015)

Despite being such a horrible nazi and overall, a perfect ubermensch that ought to be fearless, fearsome and perfect, sometimes I'm simply afraid of some people on this forum. 

I know, it must be this armenian gene in the 5th generation 



HereKittyKitty said:


> Sometimes it's as simple as just doing the  housework or calling your dom to let them know what you're up  to.



Soo... It's like having a russian wife?


----------



## HereKittyKitty (Jan 4, 2015)

Ayattar said:


> Despite being such a horrible nazi and overall, a perfect ubermensch that ought to be fearless, fearsome and perfect, sometimes I'm simply afraid of some people on this forum.
> 
> I know, it must be this armenian gene in the 5th generation


You're not afraid of little old me, are you?


----------



## Ayattar (Jan 4, 2015)

Yes I am. You're freaking me out.


----------



## HereKittyKitty (Jan 4, 2015)

Ayattar said:


> Yes I am. You're freaking me out.


I feel so accomplished now! 
I wonder if I can freak you out more... hmmm... 
Well, since you're a Nazi and all, I can't imagine you'd take it very well to know that I'm a good, German Aryan and my Master is a Jew. 
I plan to destroy the master race with his inferior genes.


----------



## Brass (Jan 4, 2015)

Ayattar said:


> Yes I am. You're freaking me out.



Shhh. Suffer not the furfag my Nazi friend. Someday they'll be purged in a non sexual kind of way.


----------



## Ayattar (Jan 4, 2015)

HereKittyKitty said:


> I feel so accomplished now!
> I wonder if I can freak you out more... hmmm...
> Well, since you're a Nazi and all, I can't imagine you'd take it very well to know that I'm a good, German Aryan and my Master is a Jew.
> I plan to destroy the master race with his inferior genes.



Nah, I'm not into that white power kind of crap. I'm more like that absolute social order and elitism kind of a nazi.


----------



## HereKittyKitty (Jan 4, 2015)

Ayattar said:


> Nah, I'm not into that white power kind of crap. I'm more like that absolute social order and elitism kind of a nazi.


Darn. I mean, not being into white power is good, but I was hoping for a reaction. Sad days.


----------



## Ayattar (Jan 4, 2015)

For a reaction I'd need to stop identifying with radon first.


----------



## Ikrit (Jan 4, 2015)

I, for one, rather enjoy S&M, because I'm a kinky bastard.

that and I find pet collars quite cute.


----------



## 1000bluntz (Jan 4, 2015)

It's cool as fuck and anybody can get into it. Completely submitting yourself to another human feels just so right (with the right person of course)


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 4, 2015)

I'm not really into the dog leather stuff and shit that goes along with "pet" play. Anything else is cool with me but I'm not going to dress up like a goddamn latex pony
I am very into all forms of BDSM. (Meaning Bondage, Dominance/Discipline, Sadism/Submission, Masochism)


----------



## The 9/11 of People (Jan 4, 2015)

The fact that he broke off the relationships with the two other "pets" is probably a good sign at least. If you're comfortable with it, and if you don't think it will mentally damage you in any way, I would say who cares and go for it.

 You can always leave or renegotiate the relationship if you hate it. I mean, as long as he won't go batshit insane if the relationship is compromised. Although that might be a moot point, since you don't want to be in a relationship with someone unstable anyway.


----------



## -Sliqq- (Jan 4, 2015)

The hell is a master/pet relationship?
Sounds freaky
I like it C:
(Don't worry, I almost never mean what I say[in circumstances like this]. Not to say that I hate it either)

The thing I don't get, is how that "works".



1000bluntz said:


> It's cool as fuck and anybody can get into it. Completely submitting yourself to another human feels just so right (with the right person of course)


 
Are you talking about yourself?


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 4, 2015)

-Sliqq- said:


> The hell is a master/pet relationship?
> Sounds freaky
> I like it C:
> (Don't worry, I almost never mean what I say[in circumstances like this]. Not to say that I hate it either)
> ...



My ride is here


----------



## Mousu (Jan 5, 2015)

I'm a total newb to this site, as in I registered liek ten minuted ago. >o> And I hadn't planned on diving into deep conversations like this, but I'd never forgive myself if I didn't say anything. So..
I've been a part of the BDSM / DDLG / petplay community for a long time, and it's no different than any other; you have good people, bad people, and ignorant people. Much like the furry fandom is looked down on because the people on the frontlines for it are douches, or only want to yiff, or whatever their problem is, so do we. Your guy, no offense, sounds like he's either ignorant or abusing the fetish. Having a pet or whatever term you prefer is just like having a mate in the sentiment that you have only one. Calling it petplay is redundant, since this is furry forum, meaning it's just dom/sub preference, and no matter your preference cheating is cheating. 
Sorry for the rant, and I hope I didn't offend anyone.


----------



## -Sliqq- (Jan 5, 2015)

Mousu said:


> Sorry for the rant, and I hope I didn't offend anyone.



I'm offended because I have no mate lol(too young for one too)

You might've offended the yiffers though(not like it's that much of a problem)


----------



## LunaFerir (Jan 5, 2015)

I like master/pet relationships when I'm single, it's that "filling a void" thing, but when I'm in a relationship, unless that Master/pet relationship was just a friendly kinda thing (I had one that I was basically just acting like a real pet for them, comforting them with soothing words when sad, and the inverse, no special feelings there, just good friendship) so I can see why you'd be uncomfortable with the hole thing  but as I see has been said, it's all in about how people veiw the "Master and pet", wether they see it as sexual, or just a different form of frineship on a side note, I HAVE been trying to get my Boyfriend to do the master pet thing a little >w> I be his good boy if he says to XD


----------



## dirtypaws (Jan 6, 2015)

Speaking of, posting in this thread while sitting at my boy's feet while he scratches my ears. fantastic.


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 6, 2015)

dirtypaws said:


> Speaking of, posting in this thread while sitting at my boy's feet while he scratches my ears. fantastic.


You shouldn't be distracted while down there, you know


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jan 6, 2015)

I hope this doesn't shock every one. When I was a little kid (Maybe around 14) I was someone's pet. Lost my virginity to a man who is of the same age as I am right now.


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 6, 2015)

That is not "pet"


----------



## Luki (Jan 6, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I hope this doesn't shock every one. When I was a little kid (Maybe around 14) I was someone's pet. Lost my virginity to a man who is of the same age as I am right now.


That... doesn't sound right at all. 
You're ok with that?


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jan 6, 2015)

Luki said:


> That... doesn't sound right at all.
> You're ok with that?



That was my silly mistake so I shouldn't feel bad about it.


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 6, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> That was my silly mistake so I shouldn't feel bad about it.


No it isn't.


----------



## Luki (Jan 6, 2015)

Well...it's good that you don't feel bad about it after all these years, at the very least.
There's no way around it though, the "master" was definitely taking advantage of a kid...


----------



## -Sliqq- (Jan 6, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> No it isn't.


 Well, don't hate him for it. He still came out fine. Also probably got the biggest balls in FAF anyway.


----------



## Luki (Jan 6, 2015)

-Sliqq- said:


> Well, don't hate him for it. He still came out fine. Also probably got the biggest balls in FAF anyway.


The issue isn't him, it's the guy who took advantage of him. Mikazuki's a cool dude


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 6, 2015)

-Sliqq- said:


> Well, don't hate him for it. He still came out fine. Also probably got the biggest balls in FAF anyway.



I don't hate him for it, I was telling him it wasn't a silly mistake he made, it wasn't his fault.


----------



## TrishaCat (Jan 6, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> That was my silly mistake so I shouldn't feel bad about it.


Usually when a young teen has sex with a much older teen/adult its the older one taking advantage of the younger one and not the fault of the younger one. It likely isn't your fault.
Though, if you don't mind, could you explain this story further?


----------



## Ayattar (Jan 6, 2015)

Battlechili1 said:


> Usually when a young teen has sex with a much older teen/adult...



... it's the ancient Greece. He's fine with it so leave him alone. Don't try to help when it's not needed.


----------



## LunaFerir (Jan 12, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu, you have giant balls, telling that to strangers O-O *bows in respect* I could never tell my secrets of similar sorts to strangers


----------



## jtrekkie (Jan 12, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I hope this doesn't shock every one. When I was a little kid (Maybe around 14) I was someone's pet. Lost my virginity to a man who is of the same age as I am right now.



I don't mean to pry, but was that legal in your country?


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jan 12, 2015)

jtrekkie said:


> I don't mean to pry, but was that legal in your country?


Country? We live in the same country!

Silly reptile.


----------



## Luki (Jan 12, 2015)

Ah, Hawaii.

It seems like another world entirely to outsiders. At least, that's how I feel.


----------



## jtrekkie (Jan 12, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Country? We live in the same country!
> 
> Silly reptile.



Pardon me, I misunderstood you. I was under the impression you were originally from the Philippines.

The below is an error.


----------



## jtrekkie (Jan 12, 2015)

The above is a mistake.




Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Country? We live in the same country!
> 
> Silly reptile.



Pardon me, I misunderstood you. I was under the impression you were originally from the Philippines.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jan 12, 2015)

jtrekkie said:


> Pardon me, I misunderstood you. I was under the impression you were originally from the Philippines.


I've been there... Great place, I could fit right in with my skin color XD


----------



## Chuchi (Jan 12, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I've been there... Great place, I could fit right in with my skin color XD



Am Filipina, can confirm, thought Mara was one of us. 
Which, with you being in Hawaii, is completely understandable given how many Filipinos are running around over there.


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 12, 2015)

I'm still stuck between assuming Mikazuki's location to the left is the real one (Hawaii, not the zoo part) or assuming that's just for fursona/roleplay sake


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jan 12, 2015)

Chuchi said:


> Am Filipina, can confirm, thought Mara was one of us.
> Which, with you being in Hawaii, is completely understandable given how many Filipinos are running around over there.



Yup.. I have many Filipino and Japanese friends here.
I wish I can visit again if work allows me to (We opened a restaurant there)


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jan 12, 2015)

Given the strange things that furries are into, an extension of BDSM into the fandom is to be expected.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Jan 12, 2015)

Torrijos-sama said:


> Given the strange things that furries are into, an extension of BDSM into the fandom is to be expected.



Furries are just like bacon, people will putt that shit in everything. But instead of pork it's a dog penis.


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 12, 2015)

I think one of the strangest fetishes I've seen is the fetish to transform into someone's dick.
Read that and take it literally.


----------



## CT-2134 (Jan 12, 2015)

Hey, what
s going on in this thre....awh lawdy.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jan 12, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> I think one of the strangest fetishes I've seen is the fetish to transform into someone's dick.
> Read that and take it literally.



Yeah I've seen that comic (NSFW) whatever rocks their boat!


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 12, 2015)

I called my not-bf a bitch today and he got mad at me


----------



## Taikugemu (Jan 12, 2015)

Piss on him while jerking off to show dominance.


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 12, 2015)

I plan on doing that later tonight


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 13, 2015)

He is against golden showers
Says "peeing on a sick guy" is rude (cough, excuses. Fake cold, cough cough)


----------

